# Más mayor



## Naticruz

¿Refiriéndose a un  niño de meses es correcto que se diga: «la verdad es que cada día se hace más mayor»? Mi duda es con *más mayor* que no me entra bien en el oído.

No concluyo si este «más mayor» se refiere a la edad o si respecta a su tamaño.

Vuestra ayuda es sumamente agradecida


----------



## rocstar

Hola, Naticruz:

Personalmente no me gustan ese tipo de frases. Son verdades de perogrullo.
Claro que cada día crece más o tiene más edad. Es como decir: El cielo es azul.

En todo caso usa una de las dos que están en azul.  

Rocstar


----------



## Valtiel

"Más mayor" me suena a redundancia. Creo que es incorrecto: _... cada día se hace mayor_ sería lo correcto... A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## rocstar

Valtiel said:


> "Más mayor" me suena a redundancia. Creo que es incorrecto: _... cada día se hace mayor_ sería lo correcto... A ver qué dicen los demás.


 
Buena opción.

Rocstar


----------



## Pinairun

Yo diría: Cada día está más grande.

Más mayor sólo puede referirse a la edad y, por añadidura, tiene un sentido de haber adquirido ciertas responsabilidades. O de haber envejecido.

Ejemplos:
De crío me pasaba la vida jugando, pero cuando me hice _más mayor_ (en edad y en razón) comprendí que debía estudiar y tomarme las cosas más en serio.

Solo hace un mes que no había visto a tu abuelo, pero hoy le he encontrado _más mayor_ (envejecido).

Saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

Naticruz, en este caso en particular es correcto:
Del DPD, "mayor"

*a) *‘De no poca edad’. Se opone a _pequeño: «Los cambios_ [...] _son más fáciles para los niños mayores que para los pequeños» _(Pinillos _Psicología_ [Esp. 1975]). Así, un niño puede decir _Ya soy mayor,_ queriendo expresar, simplemente, que ya no se considera pequeño. *En este sentido mayor sí admite su combinación con marcas de grado como más, muy o *_*tan*: «Cuando fui un poco más mayor, entré a trabajar de aprendiz en una tienda»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 2.11.86); _«Ya eres muy mayor para jugar a esconderte»_ (Márquez _Suerte_ [Esp. 1995]); _«¡Mira que tan mayor y todavía con chupete!»_ (Ortiz _Luz_ [Esp. 1976]).

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Mayor es un adjetivo comparativo de tamaño,(grande, mayor, máximo) por lo que no precisa del adverbio más, pero tambien es un adjetivo que se usa para indicar indicar importancia,madurez, etc y en este caso sí admitiría el adverbio de cantidad. 

Se hizo más mayor = se hizo más importante, más maduro o adquirió cordura. En este caso que propones puede querer decir que cada día es más responsable o más serio.

De un amigo , muy serio y formal desde su infancia decíamos los compañeros que había nacido mayor.

Saludos y FELIZ AÑO A TODOS


----------



## Ambrosio

El diccionario de la R.A.E., en su punto 3º dice:
«Adjetivo comparativo. Dicho de una persona: Entrada en años, de edad avanzada. *Hombre mayor*»

A mi entender, según el ejemplo del Diccionario, mayor no hace la función de comparativo, es evidente que "hombre mayor" no se compara con nada.

Volviendo al inicio "la verdad es que cada día se hace más mayor" creo que es correcto aunque parezca extraño. Si en lugar de referirnos a mayor (hombre adulto) nos referiríamos a "alto" o a "fuerte" diríamos "la verdad es que cada día se hace más alto/fuerte" y no nos causaría extrañeza.
Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Un niño de meses más mayor? Sigo sin verlo más que, en todo caso, en sentido figurado:  que se está haciendo una "personita", que no llora tanto, que se pone y se quita el chupete él solito, etc., pero no sé si eso alcanza a ser más responsable o más serio. Como expresión de padres orgullosos, también.
Pero si todos lo veis así, será verdad.
Un saludo


----------



## Ushuaia

Pinairun said:


> ¿Un niño de meses?



¿No equivale a decir que es "menos pequeño" que antes? (Pregunto francamente: no lo sé.) 

Por acá no se usa la expresión, así que desconozco si puede aplicarse a un bebé... ¡con "más grande" no surgen estas dudas!


----------



## Pinairun

Ushuaia said:


> ¿No equivale a decir que es "menos pequeño" que antes? (Pregunto francamente: no lo sé.)
> 
> Por acá no se usa la expresión, así que desconozco si puede aplicarse a un bebé... ¡con "más grande" no surgen estas dudas!


 
Estoy como tú. Pero creo que _más mayor_ tiene otras connotaciones.


----------



## Naticruz

Concluyo, de todas las amables intervenciones, que debo aceptar como correctas ambas formas: *más mayor*  y  *más grande,* significando cosas distintas. La primera referida a edad; la segunda referida a tamaño.

Creo que en el habla que he indicado, la intención era decir que el niño ya estaba haciendo cosas de persona más mayor.

Mil gracias por toda vuestra atención.


----------



## coquis14

Naticruz said:


> Concluyo, de todas las amables intervenciones, que debo aceptar como correctas ambas formas: *más mayor* y *más grande,* significando cosas distintas. La primera referida a edad; la segunda referida a tamaño.
> 
> Creo que en el habla que he indicado, la intención era decir que el niño ya estaba haciendo cosas de persona más mayor.
> 
> Mil gracias por toda vuestra atención.


Muchas veces siento una gran disyuntiva entre lo que está "bien" y lo que se usa.Mi conclusión acá es que más alla de que pueda ser corecto su uso no es común , como habrás notado por los comentarios de los compañeros , y no deberías usarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

coquis14 said:


> Muchas veces siento una gran disyuntiva entre lo que está "bien" y lo que se usa.Mi conclusión acá es que más alla de que pueda ser corecto su uso no es común , como habrás notado por los comentarios de los compañeros , y no deberías usarlo.
> 
> Saludos



Disiento de acá (Argentina, donde "más mayor" no es una expresión habitual) a la China: la expresión existe, es correcta y es muy utilizada en España y en otras regiones. Deberías usarla cuanto quieras.

Ahora, si venís para acá te recomiendo que no la uses, a menos que te memorices las reglas y estés dispuesta/o a explicarles a todos los piolas que te van a corregir que esta acepción de "mayor" no solo es muy frecuente en otras latitudes, sino que el uso con el adverbio es correcto. 

(Coquis, sabés que no es con vos: una es una fundamentalista de la lengua -propia, ajena, vecina o madre, en este caso-, nomás.)


----------



## Naticruz

coquis14 said:


> Muchas veces siento una gran disyuntiva entre lo que está "bien" y lo que se usa.Mi conclusión acá es que más alla de que pueda ser corecto su uso no es común , como habrás notado por los comentarios de los compañeros , y no deberías usarlo.
> 
> Saludos


¡Hola Coquis!

Siendo por naturaleza perfeccionista, intento orientar el estudio de la lengua castellana, por las reglas gramaticales atinentes, aunque sepa que no siempre es fácil hacerlo. Doy primacía a lo que se debe decir y escribir, con base en las normas vigentes y descuido un poco, pero no lo ignoro, el uso generalizado de ciertos vocablos o expresiones que salen de las normativas. Mi interés está especialmente orientado para el castellano, de ahí mis conclusiones.

Esto no significa, de modo algún, que menosprecie lo que se pasa en los otros países, donde el español es lengua de referencia. (Tengo) He aprendido mucho con vosotros y mucho os agradezco. Espero continuar (a merecer) mereciendo vuestra inestimable ayuda.

Un abrazo amigo

PD:- Gracias Ushuaia por su intervención

Correcciones efectuadas gracias a la amable intervención de Giorgio Lontano, que mucho agradezco. Entre paréntesis (Tengo) y (a merecer)


----------



## Neyen

Hola:
He visto que en algunos casos es correcto usar más mayor. ¿Podría alguien explicarme la diferencia entre estas dos oraciones? Muchas gracias

Este vestido te hace mayor
Este vestido te hace más mayor

Muchas gracias


----------



## juandiego

Hola Nayen.
La verdad es que dudo que sea correcto porque _mayor_ ya implica el _más_ (edad, tamaño, etc) pero entiendo que la intención de la segunda es ser un poco más condescendiente, o simplemente claro, con el oyente para diferenciarlo meridianamente de una persona mayor, o sea, vieja.


----------



## ErOtto

juandiego said:


> La verdad es que dudo que sea correcto porque _mayor_ ya implica el _más.._.


 
Existe una excepción, según el DPD:



> *1.1.* El adverbio _más_ únicamente se emplea ante adjetivos en grado positivo, siempre que denoten propiedades graduables (_más alto, más fuerte, más grave,_ etc.; pero no _más caduco,_ _más inmortal,_ _más fundamental,_ que no son adjetivos graduables). No debe usarse, pues, ante adjetivos en grado superlativo: _«Josefa dice que besarse es lo más importantísimo de todo»_ (Pombo _Héroe_ [Esp. 1983]). Tampoco es correcto el empleo de _más_ delante de adjetivos que ya son comparativos de por sí, como _peor, mejor,_ _menor, _etc.: _«Empiecen a podar más mejor»_ (_Hoy_ [Chile] 18-24.8.97); *se exceptúa mayor en aquellos usos en que funciona como adjetivo en grado positivo* (→</SPAN> mayor, 2).


 
Lo que no me queda claro del todo es si éste es el caso. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Del DPD:c) ‘De edad avanzada’: «Es un hombre mayor, casi un anciano» (FdzCubas Ágatha [Esp. 1994]). También en este caso admite su combinación con marcas de grado como más, muy o tan: «El ver a mi padre triste, cansado, más mayor, me producía dolor» (FdzMartínez Drogadicto [Esp. 1981]); «Ella era una mujer muy mayor, casi una vieja» (CInfante Habana [Cuba 1986]); «Doña Rosaura, casi vieja, tan mayor como mi tía» (GaMorales Sur [Esp. 1985]).Parece que sí se puede emplear.Saludos


----------



## Neyen

Entonces en los casos:
Este vestido te hace mayor (eres joven pero este vestido te hace parecer de más edad, o eres una niña y este vestido te hace parecer una chica).
Este vestido te hace más mayor (eres ya una persona de avanzada edad pero este vestido, por el motivo que sea, te hace parecer aún mayor de lo que eres).


----------



## torrebruno

Neyen said:


> Entonces en los casos:
> Este vestido te hace mayor (eres joven pero este vestido te hace parecer de más edad, o eres una niña y este vestido te hace parecer una chica).
> Este vestido te hace más mayor (eres ya una persona de avanzada edad pero este vestido, por el motivo que sea, te hace parecer aún mayor de lo que eres).


Totalmente 

Edito añadiendo:
En ese capítulo del DPD mencionado dice también que:


> *3. Para los sentidos antes señalados existe el superlativo coloquial mayorcísimo: «Las atenciones de ese señor para ella mayorcísimo y perfectamente desconocido» (FdzCastro Novia [Esp. 1987]).*


----------



## juandiego

ErOtto said:


> Existe una excepción, según el DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se exceptúa _mayor_ en aquellos usos en que funciona como adjetivo en grado positivo
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que no me queda claro del todo es si éste es el caso.
Click to expand...

Gracias Er.
O sea, que se puede dar por bueno.
A mi desde luego me gusta la expresión, añadiendo ese simple _más_, a lo que realmente te refieres, queda más claro.


----------



## Neyen

Entonces en la frase siguiente cuál sería la correcta:
Esa barba te hace mayor/más mayor que tus 28 años.
Sería mejor usar en este caso mayor, ¿no? Con 28 años aún eres joven.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## ErOtto

Neyen said:


> Esa barba te hace mayor/más mayor que tus 28 años.


 
Dicha así, me suena _incompleta_.

Yo la diría así:

Para los 28 años que tienes, esa barba te hace mayor.
Para los 28 años que tienes, pareces más mayor con esa barba. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Neyen

¡Gracias!


----------



## Valtiel

La RAE dedica una extensa página a _Respuestas a las preguntas más frecuentes_, de obligado estudio, y la gente parece desconocer, lamentablemente, su existencia.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ErOtto

Valtiel said:


> La RAE dedica una extensa página a _Respuestas a las preguntas más frecuentes_, de obligado estudio, y la gente parece desconocer, lamentablemente, su existencia.


 
No deja de poner prácticamente lo mismo que en el DPD. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Valtiel

Efectivamente, ErOtto; únicamente quería dar más referencias y que la gente conociera esa imprescindible página.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Patri159

¿Es correcta la frase "hazme caso a mí que soy más listo y más mayor"?

Pienso que es una comparación, por lo que según esto: http://www.rae.es/consultas/mayor-mas-mayor es incorrecto.

En cambio, un amigo me dice que no es comparativo porque no está diciendo que yo no sea mayor, sino que él lo es más que yo (por eso ha puesto el "más").

Por lo tanto, ¿según esa interpretación, puede ser correcto?, ¿o no hay forma de que sea correcto?

Gracias.


----------



## dexterciyo

"Soy más mayor" significa en la frase que tiene más edad. No se trata de un comparativo.


----------



## ukimix

Es incorrecto. Lo que ocurre es que 'mayor' tiene dos usos, el comparativo 'es mayor que', y el sustantivado: "Los mayores deben ir a la siguiente sala, los niños se quedan aquí". En la oración que pones, se trata del primer uso, y lo correcto es: "hazme caso a mí que soy más listo y mayor (que tú)"; pero te confunde el uso sustantivado dado que no quieres implicar con la oración que el otro no sea "mayor", es decir, que no sea un adulto; (fijate que no hay nada malo en decir que un adulto es mayor que otro). Tu amigo está equivocado; 'más mayor' es gramaticalmente incorrecto. Espero te ayude.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Patri159.

Es éste un caso especial, y así lo recoge el DPD; mira lo que dice:

*mayor. 1. *Adjetivo comparativo de _grande_. → grande, 2.1.
 *2.* Dentro del campo de la edad, _mayor_ funciona como adjetivo no comparativo con los valores siguientes:
 a) ‘De no poca edad’. Se opone a _pequeño: «Los cambios_ [...] _son más fáciles para los niños mayores que para los pequeños»_ (Pinillos _Psicología_ [Esp. 1975]). Así, un niño puede decir _Ya soy mayor,_ queriendo expresar, simplemente, que ya no se considera pequeño. En este sentido *mayor sí admite su combinación con marcas de grado como más, muy o *_*tan*: «Cuando fui un poco más mayor, entré a trabajar de aprendiz en una tienda»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 2.11.86); _«Ya eres muy mayor para jugar a esconderte»_ (Márquez _Suerte_ [Esp. 1995]); _«¡Mira que tan mayor y todavía con chupete!»_ (Ortiz _Luz_ [Esp. 1976]).

Así pues, sí que es correcto.
Saludos


----------



## Quiviscumque

La Academia dice que es correcto, pero me cortaría la mano antes que escribirlo en un texto medianamente cuidado.


----------



## ukimix

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola, Patri159.
> 
> Es éste un caso especial, y así lo recoge el DPD; mira lo que dice:
> 
> *mayor. 1. *Adjetivo comparativo de _grande_. → grande, 2.1.
> *2.* Dentro del campo de la edad, _mayor_ funciona como adjetivo no comparativo con los valores siguientes:
> a) ‘De no poca edad’. Se opone a _pequeño: «Los cambios_ [...] _son más fáciles para los niños mayores que para los pequeños»_ (Pinillos _Psicología_ [Esp. 1975]). Así, un niño puede decir _Ya soy mayor,_ queriendo expresar, simplemente, que ya no se considera pequeño. En este sentido *mayor sí admite su combinación con marcas de grado como más, muy o *_*tan*: «Cuando fui un poco más mayor, entré a trabajar de aprendiz en una tienda»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 2.11.86); _«Ya eres muy mayor para jugar a esconderte»_ (Márquez _Suerte_ [Esp. 1995]); _«¡Mira que tan mayor y todavía con chupete!»_ (Ortiz _Luz_ [Esp. 1976]).
> 
> Así pues, sí que es correcto.
> Saludos



No lo creo Miguel; el caso de _"cuando fui un poco más mayor" _puesto por el DPD es diferente del caso sobre el que se pregunta_ "soy más mayor (*que tú)*"_; es característico del comparativo la preposición 'que' en 'ser mayor que'. No se está hablando aquí en modo absoluto de ser mayor, sino de ser mayor _que otra persona_. Claramente es una comparación con un otro. 

De otro lado, la expresión "soy mayor que tú" dice lo mismo que está tratando de decir la dudosa y más larga expresión "soy más mayor que tú".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Opino como Quiviscumque, aunque se pueda justificar en algunos casos, mejor evitar esta secuencia hipercaracterizadora y redundante en la lengua culta. En lo oral, según los registros, puede sonar normal, pero siempre indica un grado como de falta de instrucción o falta de letras. Todos notamos que "cruje" la expresión.
Por eso, mejor evitarla (como los gerundios y otras incomodidades de la lengua que apunta siempre a un bajo lugar en los niveles diastráticos de la lengua.
Evidentemente todas estas consideraciones no atañen _ad hominem_, sino a una consideración desde el punto de vista de la estilística.


----------



## olimpia91

*mayor
3.* adj. comp. Dicho de una persona: Entrada en años, de edad avanzada. _Hombre mayor.

_Como para el DRAE *mayor* nunca funciona como adjetivo no comparativo  no puede admitir *más/muy/tan*, para eso existe el adj. *grande*.


----------



## ErOtto

olimpia91 said:


> Como para el DRAE *mayor* nunca funciona como adjetivo no comparativo  no puede admitir *más/muy/tan*, para eso existe el adj. *grande*.



Pues el DPD forma parte de la RAE y dice que sí admite marcas de grado.


----------

